# Will LGD's protect children?



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I understand that LGDs will protect the animals they were raised with. If raised with children, do they protect children in the same way? If so, would it be all children, or just the individuals they were raised with? I don't have a livestock guardian but I like the looks and what I've heard about Great Pyrenees.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

yes, they will protect the children they are raised with.  Sometimes even from the adults if the kids get in trouble. LOL LGD's want order to be kept at ALL times!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree... they do... if raised around them.... anything that is around them.... is considered part of their pack..... and will be protected... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 28, 2014)

When I lived with by brother and his family my GP adopted them. My GP will also scold the kids if they are fighting amongst themselves. Blackie will bark at any new people until we say it's okay but he will still "watch" to make sure they don't do anything wrong. Blackie has protected me from vicious dogs, a coyote and some kind of cat(mountain lion??)


----------

